# how old were you when you joined cadets



## MCpl ??????? (12 Jan 2005)

yup


----------



## condor888000 (12 Jan 2005)

Turned 12 Jan 20th '00, joined 51 Feb 9 '00.


----------



## Goober (12 Jan 2005)

I joined when I was 11, but that isn't a choice. That was almost 13 years ago tho.


----------



## my72jeep (12 Jan 2005)

September 1979 at 13 years of age.


----------



## Saorse (12 Jan 2005)

Joined 3 years ago at the ripe age of 14, just turning 15; never knew the corps existed until around my 15th birthday. It's a 30 minute drive every Thursday, but my brother and I have both joined, and my father's interest peaked, now a Lieutenant in the CIC. It's been nothing short of fantastic.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (12 Jan 2005)

I joined March 28, 02- I didn't turn twelve until May 4, 02


----------



## Scratch_043 (12 Jan 2005)

I was 14, at the time my father was still under the impression that you had to be 14 (like it was when he joined)


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (12 Jan 2005)

I was 12 years of age.


----------



## army_gurl_74 (12 Jan 2005)

I was 13 years of age.


----------



## gt102 (12 Jan 2005)

12.5


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Jan 2005)

1965 at 12 years old. Never looked back.


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (12 Jan 2005)

11 years old.  And I still use the same parade boots 16 years later.


----------



## Burrows (13 Jan 2005)

wow...you must have really small feet or had really LARGE feet for an 11 year old...


----------



## Zedic_1913 (13 Jan 2005)

I was 12.


----------



## alan_li_13 (13 Jan 2005)

15 years.  I was taken on strength 3 days after i turned 15.


----------



## Jonny Boy (13 Jan 2005)

I was 15 when i joined. that was 3 years ago. i wish i had of joined when i was 12. i would of been able to commplete so much more. not complaining though i love every minute of it


----------



## ouyin2000 (13 Jan 2005)

I'm not going to vote since i joined a month before my 12 birthday (which there is no option for)


----------



## q_1966 (14 Jan 2005)

Joined between Late Feb to early March 2002, when I was 14


----------



## Franko (14 Jan 2005)

13 years old in '83....and I still wear my old cadet ankle boots to this day.....

I had big feet for my age as well.  ;D

Regards


----------



## Steel Badger (16 Jan 2005)

1982...at 13


Dont worry Franko.....I still use my old parade boots as well.... ;D


----------



## Dane (16 Jan 2005)

13, turned 14 about 3 weeks later though.


----------



## Sgt_Jennens (16 Jan 2005)

Joined in September of 2002, when I was 14. I wish I would've joined sooner though, would've had more time for training and exchanges!


----------



## THEARMYGUY (17 Jan 2005)

Hello again all,

I was 13 when I joined cadets in 1988.  I obtained the rank of Cadet Major.  Those were the days.

Cheers!! 

The Army Guy


----------



## sgt.pongo (17 Jan 2005)

i was 11 but i was to turn 12 in december.


----------



## PViddy (17 Jan 2005)

Sept. 1993 - June 2000 Warrant Officer 1st class P.Viddy is what my pewter retirement mug says  



> Dont worry Franko.....I still use my old parade boots as well



phew! i thought i was the only one! lol my issued boots are still in the box  ;D  


cheers

PV


----------

